# Dove makes funny noises, acts like he is choking.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Earlier Zoltan was making odd noises like a squeek-cough and motions like he wanted to vomit. I saw something below him that looked like a yellowy green spit-up and some chunks. Now I'm not sure what that was but he had been free flying, and perhaps ate something bad and coughed it up?
His beak is red and inflammed, like the nose of somebody who has a cold, but I didn't see discharge. He might be the source of some suspicious poops but I can't be sure yet. I'm putting him in quarantine and giving silver in the water later today when I get an apartment for him.
He is getting off a few good 'laughs' that sound normal, flying normally, not puffing when he lands, and hasn't made that sound again yet. He is not tamed and put up a good fight when I tried to examine him. However, I found no growths in his tiny, pink mouth. He yawned real big for me and I saw nothing in there. Right now we is playing on the ceiling fan. The doves love to land on the blades and motor it around with their wings so it turns, like a ride.  
Then they laugh.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yellow-green chunks could be canker. Any odor to it?
Of course it could also be he ate some nasty yellow-green garbage. Since he is free flying you can't control what he picks off the ground.

Watch him carefully and I would recommend for him to be seen by a vet who could take a look or even a swab from way down his throat.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It sounds like canker to me as well.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Philodice,



What have their poops/urates been looking like?


Phil
l v


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

His poops do look a little watery on the edges, the waterish stuff is a bit yellow.
So what now? I need to weigh the little bugger.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm confused. There is so much information here, what do I do next?
After I weigh him, what medications can I get?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

nvm, I'm on my way to get the meds listed in the forum, plus a scale, and an isolation cage. I also will be treating the whole flock.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You should get Flagyl/Metronidazole or any drug that ends in "...zole". Best to treat the whole flock. Let us know how much he weights and what meds you get and we figure out the dose.

Reti


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

The doves weigh this much in grams. It was a bit difficult to get them to perch on the scale.

Zoltan 135 g From these figures we can assume Zoltan is 10g underweight. 
His keel is prominent.
Sunita 145 g
Sanjaya 150 g
Sugar 155 g (The one confirmed female is the largest bird!)

So only hours after being put in isolation with the special medicated water, as per package instructions, the odd noises have stopped. The redness of beak has vanished and poops and urates are back to perfect poop formation. He is acting like this never happened. I'm glad he didn't have to worry about the cost of this little venture. I needed an isolation cage and special 'cleancup' medicine cup anyway, since I plan to keep birds this won't be the last time I'll use a quarantine setup. Also the special scale from the kitchen store...today added up to about $50 but put some important tools in my emergency kit.

So, how to fatten up poor Zoltan?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You could defrost some frozen corn and peas, shell them and see if he will eat those. Likely he will fatten up on his own though.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

So seeing promising results, I'm putting ever so much the tiniest drop in the main aviary water to correct some improper looking poops. According to the bottle, tiny birds, tiny dose. Anybody else out here have birds in the 135-155 gram area? Hoping that's normal for ringnecks. "Dilute one teaspoon per 10 gallons" assumes my doves are actually Emu. I'm so pleased with the miraculous recovery, and thanks for the advice. It's nice to be able to dig up information simply by typing the name of the ailment on this forum. That is, unless you try searching for 'poop'. Seems to be the single most posted word on this site. We seem to be a little obsessed. In fact, I spent 5 minutes staring at Zoltan's copious collection of perfect poops in disbelief. Little twiggy must be stuffing himself with seed now that his throat feels better.

Should the prominent keel fix itself once little Mr. adds some grams back on?
And is my setting hen fat? 
Sugar is proudly incubating some quartz crystal rocks for me. Keeps them at a nice hot 105. One day she will be asking me some pretty hard questions about those rocks...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Philodice...

Glad to hear things are looking up!!

The laughter that Ringnecks do just cracks me up!! Funniest sound!!

Where in Phoenix do you live?? As you can see, I'm on the East side in Mesa, along with Cindy (AZWhitefeather). KIPPY (Kim) also lives nearby...

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

philodice said:


> Sugar is proudly incubating some quartz crystal rocks for me. Keeps them at a nice hot 105. One day she will be asking me some pretty hard questions about those rocks...



LOL, hmmm, I don't know how you will explain it to her.

The weight 135-150 sounds right for ringnecks.
Glad to hear all is good now.

And yes, we are obsessed with poops, but they are so important in evaluating their health status. 

Reti


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually, I live in east Mesa on the border of apache junction, in the "county Island".
Isn't it amazing how fast IMMEDIATE medical attention can fix these little guys!

Wait, I just heard one tiny odd sounding peep... Full recovery is going to take a few days.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

philodice said:


> Actually, I live in east Mesa on the border of apache junction, in the "county Island".
> Isn't it amazing how fast IMMEDIATE medical attention can fix these little guys!
> 
> Wait, I just heard one tiny odd sounding peep... Full recovery is going to take a few days.


Be sure to follow the full course of recommended days of treatment that is on the directions of the meds.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Reti said:


> LOL, hmmm, I don't know how you will explain it to her.
> 
> The weight 135-150 sounds right for ringnecks.
> Glad to hear all is good now.
> ...


Obsessed, not me... umm, so why would I be pleased to see pigeon poop on my bed? Well, actually I was delighted, as it was a perfect example of a healthy poop from a squeaker who seemed to be at death's door a few days previously 

Thanks for posting dove weight, Reti. I had been wondering what a dove should weigh, as I want to check on our Poppet having never weighed her.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have a fat boy ringneck, 190. He is really fat as he goes into the pigeons cages and steals his favourite seeds, safflower seeds.   

Reti


----------

